# My Fusion is on her way!



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sneak Peek:










Bobtailed Commander, Ion Bonded Slide and small parts, Yukon T-11 Frame, Tijicon Adjustable Night Sights, Carbon Fiber Short Trigger (4.0 lbs), .45ACP.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You are one lucky fellow. Fusion turns out some great pistols. If I had the coins I would get one in a heart beat. Good luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks great!! I have the 1911 bug too, but hopefully my next will be a 9mm.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

That is sharp beyond words, the photo does it justice indeed. Is that a 4.5" barrel?


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Moss Man said:


> That is sharp beyond words, the photo does it justice indeed. Is that a 4.5" barrel?


True Commander length - 4.25"

One more pic:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fred---soon I will be where you are today--heaven! Mine looks very similair to yours.

Enjoy---Enjoy


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

VietVet68 said:


> Fred---soon I will be where you are today--heaven! Mine looks very similair to yours.
> 
> Enjoy---Enjoy


Bob said he would get it here in time for my Birthday and he came through.....shipped it overnight air at no additional charge.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, that is nice!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.:smt023


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice Fusion for sure! I almost dropped the hammer on a Fusion build, but couldn't justify the pricetag to my wife (right now).
I am jealous


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very sweet! :smt1099


----------

